# Audi RS3 2015 - Hints of future TT-RS :)



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Now that the RS3 has been announced how does it compare to the old model? Here's what i've found out so far so if anyone else has any further information you want me to add please let us know

The new model gives us a hint to the future TT-RS :wink:

*Audi RS3 2015 (New model possibly for sale from March 2015)*
Max. power, PS at rpm 367/Unknown
Max. torque, Nm at rpm 465/1625-5550
Unladen weight, kg 1520
Fuel consumption, mpg (l/100km) Combined 34.9 
370mm steel discs with eight-piston calipers
CO2 emissions,g/km 189
0-62mph acceleration, seconds 4.3 (same as existing TT-RS with S-tronic)
Emissions regulations, EU6
Engine code EA855 fitted transversely 490mm

*Other details:*
New turbocharger which develops up to 1.3bar of boost pressure
Optional 370mm carbon-ceramic front discs
Start-stop system and energy recuperation system along with a redesigned oil pump
Optional RS bucket seats with integrated side airbags and a carbonfibre shell claimed to be 7kg lighter
New solutions for filling the clutches with oil and the interplay with the engine

Price around £40K

*Audi RS3 Previous model (taken from 2012 brochure)*
Max. power, PS at rpm 340/5400-6500
Max. torque, Nm at rpm 450/1600-5300
Unladen weight, kg 1575
Fuel consumption, mpg (l/100km) Combined 31.0 
370mm steel discs with four-piston calipers
CO2 emissions,g/km 212
0-62mph acceleration, seconds 4.6
Emissions regulations, EU5
Engine code EA855 fitted transversely 490mm

What do people think of the potential future TT-RS? Obviously weight will be less on the TT-RS (guesstimate around 1420kg for TT-RS s-tronic) and hopefully power will be higher otherwise it will be too close to the TT-RS plus.

Personally l hoped torque would be lower down the rev range and lower weight. l can't see whether the updated engine is lighter, most likely most of the weight reduction is thanks to the MQB platform. Have Audi done enough with the engine to entice future TT-RS owners?

*References:-*
http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/genev ... ide-review
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/News/Searc ... -revealed/
Audi RS3 2012 brochure


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry but honestly I expected a bit more power. Mercedes is offering a 2.0 360 bhp engine for a year now. For the RS3 to make a bigger impact 380 would be a better number. For the TTRS 400 with 50 less kg would be enough. Now I don't expect much more than 370. With a TTS making 310, 367 bhp doesn't sound too much. Especially when we consider that the TTRS is heavier than the TTS.
Going back to the 45 AMG there is a strong possibility that a more powerful S version is on the way, as with all AMG cars. If that doesn't happen probably they will give it a output bump when the facelift comes... so in the end Mercedes will steal Audi's thunder.

Another thing that's bothering me is the impression that Audi is lost in its design language. The RS3 looks dull. The new Q7 is almost ridiculous. I still suffer to get excited with the MK3 TT, especially when I see the rear end. I remember when the second gen of the A6 was launched, it was spectacular. It made the 5 series and the E class look old instantly. Then came the TT, the second gen A4, a car that looked 10k more expensive than a 3 series. Not to mention how gorgeous and premium the first A3 looked. Audi was on a roll. 
Now we have an ugly A8(the previous was sleek and great looking), the boring A4, the squarish, bland and depressing A3 hatchback, the facelift Mk3 TT, the hideous upcoming Q7 to replace the Q7Bus. Whats left that could be considered class leading design? The fantastic petit A3 sedan, the aging A5 and the R8. I don't mention the A1, the Q3 and the Q5 because the are as inoffensive as they come.
Ten years ago Audi was the leading premium brand in terms of design fashion and prestige coolness. You had money you bought a Benz, you wanted to show you had money you would buy a BMW, you had good taste you'd buy an Audi. Now Audi has become the dullest, most boring premium brand of them all.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Mercedes are apparently working on the A45 AMG and it will have more power than the 2015 RS3. From what I read Audi had to reel the power in a bit as they didn't want the RS3 stepping on the toes of the larger RS variants. I'm sure the 2.5l pot can easily be tuned way past the power of the A45.

I went and looked at the A45 but bar the bucket seats I thought the interior had a somewhat plastic feel and it really put me off. I then jumped on a stop gap focus ST3 and have been waiting ever since to see what the Mk 3 TT/TTS or RS3 was like before hopefully coming back to Audi next year. The RS3 reads to me like its going to be a very good car-time will tell!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Feel many AUDIs are becoming overweight in the size department - the current A3's not far off the original A4, the current A4 looks bigger than an old A6.

Only hope they don't follow what Toyota did with the MR2 by one day making it smaller & shrinking engine power

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Further improvements noted:-

- A seven-speed S tronic,* which shifts even faster than in the previous model*, directs the power of the 2.5 TFSI to the quattro permanent all‑wheel drive system.

- Just 49 centimeters (19.3 in) long, the five-cylinder is very short. *It weighs approximately 180 kilograms (396.8 lb)*. Its crankcase is made of vermicular graphite cast iron, an extremely strong, yet lightweight material. Perfectly placed reinforcements enhance the block's loadability. A small team of specially trained experts build the 2.5 TFSI by hand at the Audi engine plant in Győr, Hungary.

_This is 3kg lighter - very disappointing that Audi didn't explore a lighter crankcase_

*References:-*
http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... pact-form/
Audi RS3 2012 brochure


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Note the difference in the front brakes...


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

power is a little lower than i expected but who is not to say the TTRS *(being more of a sports car than a fast hatchback) wont get more power as standard.

This all said its also not all about power, if the car is lighter and handles better. but 370 BHP vs 310 (as standard) from TTS-TTRS is not enough for sure so i have no doubt Audi will offer something like 380BP standard and some "engine pack" for 420 with a premium price tag + carbon bits. I am considering skipping the TTRS mk3 and just keeping my eye out next year for a good price STronic Mk2.

i miss my Cabrio RS i had in Germany like crazy! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Audis are getting too pragmatic, too boring.


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Why does the headline power number matter? Mercedes have evidenced this is irrelevant because they have huge power houses that can't put the power down.

In my opinion Audi are good at balancing useable power. Would much rather have the RS3 over the A45 any day


----------



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

The A45 has many faults (I know because I have one!) but putting all of its 360 BHP power down isn't one of them it's AWD.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Doesn't the A45 use an AWD system similar to the earlier Haldex with up to a 50/50 split. Possibly a little inferior to the later Audi Haldex


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

I have no real issues with the power of the RS3. It's got more than enough go. It's supposed to be a practical hatchback remember.

The TTRS should however have a lot more power and I'd be dissapointed if that's not the case.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Samoa said:


> Only hope they don't follow what Toyota did with the MR2 by one day making it smaller & shrinking engine power


Toyota dropped the BHP but also dropped 200Kg off the weight when they designed the Mk3 MR2, giving the same 0-60 times but with improved handling. I think this would be a brilliant direction for the TT to go in, but unfortunately it will never happen.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The A45 plastic interior is the biggest let down when comparing against Audi quality.

Still it goes like [email protected] off a stick


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> The A45 plastic interior is the biggest let down when comparing against Audi quality.
> 
> Still it goes like [email protected] off a stick


Not a big fan of the what appears is a stick on satnav tbh, but disappointing.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Templar said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > The A45 plastic interior is the biggest let down when comparing against Audi quality.
> ...


Stick-on supplementary screens are coming for the Mk III TT - no matter how driver focussed the car is supposed to be, most passengers like to look at the centre display in some way, shape or form and there is an option on it's way for the passenger to have a screen too.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

wja96 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


Really ??


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

_According to a topic discussion on a prominent German Audi forum, the brand new RS3 pocket rocket that's just been revealed and is yet to be launched will cost a whopping €56,600 when it hits dealerships next spring.
_

About £44K.

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/2015- ... 90141.html


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Templar said:


> Doesn't the A45 use an AWD system similar to the earlier Haldex with up to a 50/50 split. Possibly a little inferior to the later Audi Haldex


Audi Haldex units can only send 50% of the power to the rear except in exceptional circumstances like having the front wheels on ice.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not surprised tbh...


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

tt3600 said:


> _According to a topic discussion on a prominent German Audi forum, the brand new RS3 pocket rocket that's just been revealed and is yet to be launched will cost a whopping €56,600 when it hits dealerships next spring.
> _
> 
> About £44K.
> ...


I've been told £39,995 by my Dealer and would not take too much notice of the gossip [smiley=gossip.gif] I have recently been in to discuss ordering a new RS3 and was chewing the fat with the sales manager to have the first of the deliveries. I doubt it'll be much more than that as several options are not going be standard for the UK, which is good IMO as it'll keep the base price down. E.g. mag ride, which on my TTS was a waste of space anyway... the reason the new TTS is so expensive is mainly due to some of the bits n bobs they have added to the car that frankly, few would spec IMO. As for the TTRS, well, a well specced TTS will set you back £47k, so expect to pay what, £55k or more. That'll be interesting as you can pick up some very serious metal for that money and I for one would not want to spend that kind of money on a TT :roll:

As to how good these cars might be? Well, I have the new S3 and it is superb. It easily keeps pace with an A45 AMG and a 135i on the road, so the new RS will comfortably raise the game. So guys if you are getting the new TTS, don't worry, it'll be good, albeit of you can take the looks of the mk3 and that stupid dash, plus the price :lol:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

tt3600 said:


> _According to a topic discussion on a prominent German Audi forum, the brand new RS3 pocket rocket that's just been revealed and is yet to be launched will cost a whopping €56,600 when it hits dealerships next spring.
> _
> 
> About £44K.
> ...


I've been told £39,995 by my Dealer and would not take too much notice of the gossip [smiley=gossip.gif] I have recently been in to discuss ordering a new RS3 and was chewing the fat with the sales manager to have the first of the deliveries. I doubt it'll be much more than that as several options are not going be standard for the UK, which is good IMO as it'll keep the base price down. E.g. mag ride, which on my TTS was a waste of space anyway... the reason the new TTS is so expensive is mainly due to some of the bits n bobs they have added to the car that frankly, few would spec IMO. As for the TTRS, well, a well specced TTS will set you back £47k, so expect to pay what, £55k or more. That'll be interesting as you can pick up some very serious metal for that money and I for one would not want to spend that kind of money on a TT :roll:

As to how good these cars might be? Well, I have the new S3 and it is superb. It easily keeps pace with an A45 AMG and a 135i on the road, plus looks way better (inside and out) than both of those cars. So, IMO the new RS will comfortably raise the game. Guys if you are getting the new TTS, don't worry, it'll be good, very good and you may not want the RS. You can actually get 36 to 38mpg from S3 without too much trouble and yet the thing can hit 60 in 4.5 secs using launch - some guys have bettered that actually. Then remap it and you have 360bhp for about £500... So ,yeah the TTS might be all the car you want, albeit if you can take the looks of the mk3 and that dash (which I struggled to read in certain modes), plus the price of course :lol:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Templar said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > The A45 plastic interior is the biggest let down when comparing against Audi quality.
> ...


+1 on that. I drove the merc before opting for an S3. That screen looked so out of place and the whole interior was a bit low rent. Also very cramped inside and they're not the best looking car. The only good thing about it was the way it drove. VERY expensive too, once you start ticking boxes. Saw one the other day with a dirty great spoiler on it and it looked awful. Yet he probably paid near £50k for that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Looking at the historic pricing for S and RS models the RS is between 31-38% more than the S model (with the exception of S/RS5 Cabriolet which is 49% :? )

Using the lower figure the RS3 Sportback would come out around £41,300 and the TTRS around £50,700.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a lot of dough and I'm not100% sure if Audi will be using the 5 cylinder engine either. Be pants if they were to use a blown 4 cylinder unit for emission reduction.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> That's a lot of dough and I'm not100% sure if Audi will be using the 5 cylinder engine either. Be pants if they were to use a blown 4 cylinder unit for emission reduction.


RS3 will 100% be the 5 cylinder..:

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=31337


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lot of dough and I'm not100% sure if Audi will be using the 5 cylinder engine either. Be pants if they were to use a blown 4 cylinder unit for emission reduction.
> ...


Wonder if it'lol be a brand new 5 pot or the existing but reworked unit ?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Reworked rather than all new....
http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/new- ... 2014-10-15


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

There weren't many bonafide fans of the previous RS3 in the Autocar office, and you'd struggle to find anyone who thought the car justified its prodigious price tag. Audi sold them nevertheless, and the early word on the new model - delivered by a passenger-seated Matt Prior - is that quattro GmbH hasn't proven entirely deaf to the initial criticisms.

Subsequently, as we approach the car's official launch date, that ride-along has morphed into an early Finland-based squirt around Audi's winter proving ground. The bullet points remain the same: this is a modestly lighter, cleverer and faster brand of RS3, albeit still exclusively (for now) in the Sportback mould.

Responsibility for each of these things lies, respectively, in the MQB platform (a 55kg saving), new RS-applied software that enables 100 per cent of available torque to be dispatched to the reaer wheels, and an overhauled turbocharger and intercooler on the in line five-cylinder petrol engine, the latter permitting a dialing up of the boost pressure.

As a result, total output is now up to 362bhp, and there's 343lb ft from 1625rpm. Slightly less heady, although no less pertinent, is the news that, thanks to a number of detail changes, the motor is now Euro 6 compliant and might just potentially be good for 34.8mpg. That figure was impossible to verify in Finland, of course, along with all manner of other things.

What's it like?: 
Being given a winter tyre-shod car to test on snow is rather like being asked to trial a new biro by writing exclusively on banana skin. The surface, in other words, has a habit of making everything seem unreal and richly dramatic. But the reasoning for Audi is perfectly obvious: there is nowhere better, perhaps on earth, to show that your car has improved rear-end bias than a 20-metre-wide circle of ice.

The RS3, happily, rises to the challenge in fine style. Held in third gear, and heavily prodded with the traction switched out, it canters into broad, catchable, rooster-tail slides, the back axle evidently keen to accept - and retain - much more of the torque split than it might have done previously.

Eventually, inevitably, the asymmetric four-wheel drive system will seek to conclude your fun by imposing its will back on the front axle - making indulgent, 360deg drifts improbable even on snow - but simultaneously reducing the potential for an inelegant spin, too.

With nothing to hit on a very slippery surface, it's hard not to admire this reactive and forgiving set-up very much indeed. Put things in your way though - on a more sensibly proportioned handling stage, in this case - and there are reminders enough that you are not, in fact, Ari Vatanen, and the RS3 is not a WRC car.

The darty steering, switched into Comfort mode even by Audi's underlings, is still unlikely to be a feature keen drivers will value much, and it isn't as though understeer - its predecessor's default response - has been abolished from proceedings either. There were also times we would have appreciated the manual handbrake fitted to quattro's modified passenger ride car.

Nevertheless, the good omens outweigh the bad. Even away from the full-throttle, lock-stop heroism of the skid pan, the RS3 still shows a penchant for having its mid-bend line adjusted with the accelerator pedal. And if that attitude makes it onto the asphalt as a newly biddable, neutral-steer finesse, the model will have taken a giant step forwards in likeability. Especially as the engine, although only massaged here like a snowmobile motor, retains all its angry, bit-chomping charm, while the car itself, both inside and out, is studiously handsome.

Should I buy one?: 
Clearly that isn't sufficient for us to suggest you put your money where only our mouths have been just yet, but we look forward to the forthcoming launch with considerably more enthusiasm now. Especially as it's only taken two hours inside the Arctic Circle for the latest model to register at least one cautious new admirer at Autocar HQ.

Audi RS3

Price £40,000 (est); Engine 5 cyls, 2480cc, turbocharged, petrol; Power 362bhp at 5550-6800rpm; Torque 343lb ft at 1625-5500rpm; Gearbox 7-spd dual-clutch automatic; Kerb weight 1520kg; Top speed 155mph; 0-62mph 4.3sec; Economy 34.8mpg; CO2 189g/km

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/aud ... ack-review


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/audi ... 2015-01-22


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/rs3/9 ... 015-review


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

2015 Audi RS 3 Sportback on Snow VIDEO


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Picked up my64 plate TTRS this afternoon...fu*k it's got some go...and what a soundtrack from that 5 pot... It's a great engine that's for sure. God knows what it would be like remapped .


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Templar said:


> Picked up my64 plate TTRS this afternoon...fu*k it's got some go...and what a soundtrack from that 5 pot... It's a great engine that's for sure. God knows what it would be like remapped .


Go find out :evil:


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

I had the Revo stage 1 map on my RS. Got it from LVS at GTI international with 20% off. The took it drag racing. You won't regret it.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

tt3600 said:


> 2015 Audi RS 3 Sportback on Snow VIDEO


The colour  The sound 

The number of doors.... :? :x


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

cheechy said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up my64 plate TTRS this afternoon...fu*k it's got some go...and what a soundtrack from that 5 pot... It's a great engine that's for sure. God knows what it would be like remapped .
> ...


Quite happy with it as it is at the moment and it only has 1K miles on it so will wait till I've put a few miles on and enjoy it...more likely to notice the improvements of a remap then methinks :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

tt3600 said:


> 2015 Audi RS 3 Sportback on Snow VIDEO


Sounds great and goes well considering it was running on winter tyres and not studded.
The hatchback though just doesn't do it for me but as all the basic fundamentals will be the same in the mk3 TTRS it will go the same.


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

This video induces goosebumps:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

ChrisTTS said:


> Looking at the historic pricing for S and RS models the RS is between 31-38% more than the S model (with the exception of S/RS5 Cabriolet which is 49% :? )
> 
> Using the lower figure the RS3 Sportback would come out around £41,300 and the TTRS around £50,700.


New RS3 confirmed as £39,950 ... which means it'll cost me £2k more than a TTS s tronic (with options I would add to either car). Nice to see a sports exhaust is an option in the RS3 too... I'm still on the fence which car to go for tbh. I'll decide once I have seen/driven both...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just don't think it's as pretty. ..I'd prefer the saloon if I had to have the 3 for the extra seats.


----------

